
Corecursive Podcast – Unproven Tech with Sean T Allen - mcintyre1994
https://corecursive.com/055-unproven-with-sean-allen-1/
======
mcintyre1994
I found this a good listen, about how Wallaroo Labs came to use Pony. The
requirements he talks about are just really interesting from an engineering
perspective - 1ms 99.9 percentile response time, millions of requests per
second. I also found it interesting that he positioned Pony as Rust plus a
high performance actor-based runtime.

